
Show HN: A simple memorable site to view and easily copy your public IP address - enigmango
https://bigip.space
======
viraptor
> An ad/script blocker has blocked the ability to view your public IP.

This is BS. :-(

Googling "what's my IP" is pretty memorable as well.

~~~
enigmango
Yeah, I know - it uses ipify.org and my guess is some sites might use it for
tracking, which is a shame. Note that no ads or tracking are used for the
site, and I added a page showing uBlock users how to only allow calls to ipify
from this domain.

While Google and [https://api.ipify.org/](https://api.ipify.org/) are cool and
fast and memorable, this started as a side project to make it easy to copy and
display in the tab title as well (plus I found a cheap domain). Thanks for
clicking!

~~~
viraptor
Why ipify though? I connected to you. You already have my IP.

~~~
enigmango
Another goal was to keep this super cheap, quick, and familiar, so this uses a
static site hosted on S3. Pennies per month, but no server-side power.

I'm not a web dev by trade, so perhaps there's a way to make it work. Maybe
using WebRTC with a fallback to ipify for IE. Something to investigate!

~~~
s-c-h
Maybe you can create a lambda function and connect to it through api gateway.
You can get one million calls free each month.

------
msinclair
I prefer ip4.me personally.

